# 6-passenger Honda Odyssey not an UberXL?



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I think this is a load of crap. Uber said it is because it's not an AWD vehicle. Although, their picture for Uber XL is like an HHR or Journey. I can comfortably sit 6- people each with their own seat belts. This cuts into my per mile fee by $0.85 per mile. So I'm making 50% less money as an Uber X.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

You should email them pictures of the car, manufacturer configuration s etc. Keep it nice and polite until they give in


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

more than one thread on this issue?

If your van only seats 6 total (including you) its not XL. XL is 7 total passengers. If it IS a 7 passenger van, swing by your local office and get it fixed there. they can come count seat belts live and in person.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

They fixed it just an hour ago. For the record, I clearly counted six passenger seats NOT including my own (shotgun seat, two captains chairs in the middle and three across the third row).


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> They fixed it just an hour ago. For the record, I clearly counted six passenger seats NOT including my own (shotgun seat, two captains chairs in the middle and three across the third row).


I figured, but if you presented it as seats 6 to uber their minions are rather dim bulbs and would think that is total people in the van.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't that was the issue at all originally with Uber. They told me no because it wasn't an AWD or 4WD vehicle (I have the emails.) Somewhere they realized that it didn't make sense.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> I don't that was the issue at all originally with Uber. They told me no because it wasn't an AWD or 4WD vehicle (I have the emails.) Somewhere they realized that it didn't make sense.


like I said.. not the brightest minions


----------

